# Crosby vs collegiate?



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

What about an Ovation compared to the other two?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Crosby brand saddles have been around for more than 50+ years... they were bought and are now sold under/by the name Exselle by ??? I think. 
The label Crosby still exists though. 
_{think of car companies like Chevrolet, GMC, Buick, Saturn, Cadillac, all products in different lines of $$ and styles yet all are from a "parent" company *[General Motors] *...same as conglomerate saddle makers}_

Collegiate is "newer" in years of manufacturing time but that does not mean it is not good quality...

As for comparing Crosby to Collegiate...

Crosby saddles are made in England to my knowledge.
Collegiate in Argentina, or use to be...
Both saddles come in many styles and application to riding discipline.

I have "0" experience with a Ovation except to see it, never rode nor touched one.
I thought I read someplace that Ovation was made in Argentina but don't know if that is truth or not. 

I would not _not_ buy a saddle because of the country of manufacturer but base that purchase on the quality of the product, warranty and what fit my needs and *first *those of my mount...

Go do some searching in consumers critique of the saddles you are specifically interested in...do a comparison search of "Comparison of Crosby, Collegiate, Soft-Ride and Ovation" and see what you come up with. 
Usually when ones name and face are not connected to "reviews" you get some pretty diverse opinions put in print from good, bad, horrible and fantastic...
Try this site and others for tack reviews of thousands of brands, riding discipline styles, and prices...
_http://www.horsetackreview.com/results-reader-reviews/Close%20Contact%20Saddles_


Regardless of what "brand" you purchase, it needs to be a good or great fit for the horse first, then rider..
There is also a saying about getting what you pay for...quality normally costs more than so-so...

Happy shopping...

_jmo..._


----------

